# Octagon: Magic Carpet Ride



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 9, 2020)

I finally finished my Octagon.  I add two features: a toggle switch to select between the internal FV-1 programs or the EEPROM and an expression pedal jack & select switch (white knob).  The expression pedal can override any one of the three CONTROL knobs, or none of them.  Some very cool sounds in this box.  I want to thank K Pedals for guidance & encouragement with my initial foray into acrylic pouring.





All wired up and getting tested prior to painting.  Worked from the git-go, no troubleshooting req'd!  That 1K CC resistor hanging in the air is for short-circuit protection on the 3.3V expression pedal bias.




Fit check prior to final wiring.  I had tried to fit this into a 125B, but no dice.









Input & Expression pedal jacks.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 9, 2020)

The multicoloured knobs really shine on this one, Chuck! Fantastic.


----------



## Barry (Jan 9, 2020)

That looks incredible!


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 10, 2020)

Awesome work, love the design and super cool mods!


----------



## eaglehat (Jan 10, 2020)

Loving that paint job!


----------



## p_wats (Jan 10, 2020)

Very nice! Looks great. I would love to add an expression jack to my next one.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 10, 2020)

Far out man , very groovy looking CDB !

I knew you couldn't do a pedal un modded , awesome build Chuck ! 

After reading magic carpet ride ...ill never get that song out of my head today...lol

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 10, 2020)

I know, it's like I can't help myself.


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 10, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I finally finished my Octagon.  I add two features: a toggle switch to select between the internal FV-1 programs or the EEPROM and an expression pedal jack & select switch (white knob).  The expression pedal can override any one of the three CONTROL knobs, or none of them.  Some very cool sounds in this box.  I want to thank K Pedals for guidance & encouragement with my initial foray into acrylic pouring.
> 
> View attachment 2638
> 
> ...


Amazing work man!!!
Inside and out!!!


----------



## Boba7 (Nov 6, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> That 1K CC resistor hanging in the air is for short-circuit protection on the 3.3V expression pedal bias.



Hi Chuck! I don't think I understand how you used the 1k resistor.
You're just connecting/disconnecting lug 2 of the pots with the stereo jack right? Then another lug is ground, and the other 3.3v?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 6, 2020)

Lug 2 of the three CONTROL pots are connected to or disconnected from the Expression jack by the 4 position rotary switch.  The 1K resistor is in series with the 3.3V supply in case I accidentally plug the wrong thing into the Expression jack and short the 3.3V to ground.


----------



## Boba7 (Nov 6, 2020)

Great, thanks! Great idea!


----------



## dlazzarini (Nov 6, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I finally finished my Octagon.  I add two features: a toggle switch to select between the internal FV-1 programs or the EEPROM and an expression pedal jack & select switch (white knob).  The expression pedal can override any one of the three CONTROL knobs, or none of them.  Some very cool sounds in this box.  I want to thank K Pedals for guidance & encouragement with my initial foray into acrylic pouring.
> 
> View attachment 2638
> 
> ...


That looks sick!!!!


----------



## HamishR (Nov 6, 2020)

So Barbarella.


----------

